# Black & Decker RP250 collets



## kenr44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Does the Black&Decker RP250 accept 1/2 & 1/4 collets. I'm looking to buy one and would like to know if it will work with both sizes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Looks like 1/4" only,note the motor shaft size.

Amazon.com: Black & Decker RP250 10 Amp 2-1/4-Inch Variable Speed Plunge Router: Home Improvement
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...ummary_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
=======



kenr44 said:


> Does the Black&Decker RP250 accept 1/2 & 1/4 collets. I'm looking to buy one and would like to know if it will work with both sizes.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Ken, 

BobJ seems to have given you very good information. 

maybe you should spend a few bucks more and look at the craftsman combo.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Power+Tools&sName=Routers+&+Laminate+Trimmers


----------



## kenr44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Took your advise and went to Sears. Thanks for the help


----------

